# I need ski/snowboard shipping boxes



## mishka (Oct 2, 2015)

anybody still have shipping boxes from purchased skis/snowboards?

 I need  1or 2 ski/snowboard shipping boxes.* Two-piece kind where  one section sliding into another*. wide enough to put skis side-by-side.  Those boxes usually 10 to 12 inches wide and 4 to 6 inches high, each section about 4 foot long.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't have a 2-piece box, (its all 1 piece) but I have one of those if you can't find anything else.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 2, 2015)

You may have to make your own. Or you can get a couple Fedex "tubes" and tape a couple together.


----------



## mishka (Oct 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't have a 2-piece box, (its all 1 piece) but I have one of those if you can't find anything else.



thank you I'll keep it in mind. your box 6 foot long? 





Abubob said:


> You may have to make your own. Or you can get a couple Fedex "tubes" and tape a couple together.



this is not for shipping skis. Makeshift box not going to work for what I need.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

mishka said:


> thank you I'll keep it in mind. your box 6 foot long?
> 
> this is not for shipping skis. Makeshift box not going to work for what I need.



I'm not 100% sure on the size, but I have a box which shipped a 163cm snowboard and one from a 138cm snowboard.  So, the larger one should be around 6 ft. long.  I'll try and remember to measure at home later for you.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2015)

mishka said:


> thank you I'll keep it in mind. your box 6 foot long?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mishka (Oct 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> mishka said:
> 
> 
> > thank you I'll keep it in mind. your box 6 foot long?
> ...


----------



## makimono (Oct 2, 2015)

ULINE certainly has them but it's probably more than you want to spend since they only sell in quantity...

http://www.uline.com/BL_424/Telescopic-Boxes


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2015)

mishka said:


> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > mishka said:
> ...


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 2, 2015)

I have on I can let you have. I'll be heading to REI in Cranston on day next week and could meet you there if you would like.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2015)

Just go to your local ski shop and they'll give them to you.


----------



## Brad J (Oct 3, 2015)

I have 2 if you are ever near Newbury ,Ma.


----------



## mishka (Oct 4, 2015)

Brad J said:


> I have 2 if you are ever near Newbury ,Ma.




 thank you. when ski season beginning I definitely stop by


----------

